# La Gente DelValle Imperial 22nd Annual Supershow



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT ...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

great show :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Will be there... Good show.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

U guys need a Dj let me know thanks


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo...


Hey Mike hope all is good


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITONEI said:


> Hey Mike hope all is good



All is well homie. Gracias.


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> All is well homie. Gracias.


Cool, Coming out this year? Let me know


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

going to this show!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

TTT, Hey Abel:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

T.T.T :thumbsup:


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Is last years best of show placers eligible for this year cash prize aswell?


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Is last years best of show placers eligible for this year cash prize aswell?


Best in Show can Have Back to Back wins.


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

is there a pedal car class?


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> is there a pedal car class?


All classes if we dont have it we make it


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump for a great show :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:uffin:TTT:machinegun:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

What are the categoiries and pay outs for the hop?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)

Don Pedro said:


> What are the categoiries and pay outs for the hop?


Hop info will be out this week


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

a great show, great atmosphere, and great people who put it on miss that shit :tears:


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Gracias!:thumbsup:Aappreciate it


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)

raiderndadesert said:


> a great show, great atmosphere, and great people who put it on miss that shit :tears:


Time for a come back


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

Whats the hop info


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

What's the entry price carnal


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

Admission for people


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)

nationals818 said:


> Admission for people


10$ General admission kids under 10 free


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)

leomajestics said:


> Whats the hop info


25$ entry categories and prize monies will be determined day off show


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)

Don Pedro said:


> What are the categoiries and pay outs for the hop?


Hop info above


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ttmft!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodtimes east la ready


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodtimes east la ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT FOR LA GENTE.....BEEN DOING THIS SHOW SINCE I WAS A KID AND HAVE NO COMPLAINS....CANT WAIT TO SEE THE HOPP.....


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Goodtimes east la ready


 WHATS UP JR..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ABEL760 said:


> WHATS UP JR..


Hey whats up abel how are u


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I had goodtimes yesterday at the show. See you guys next year


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hey whats up abel how are u


GOOD BRO JUST STAYING BUSY..HOW THE BIKE DO AT SHOW?


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT FOR LA GENTE GOOD SHOW FELLAS...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Where's the pic's


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah wheres da pics...


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

???


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------

